# Morning Star togging this past weekend



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I did not go out but they banged some
HUGE tog on Sunday's trip.

2 tog over 16 pounds and another
over 14 pounds. Heard 3 guys tagged
and released 10 fish over 10 pounds.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Ugh! That just makes me sick.  Especially since I was stuck at home hanging up crown and chair moulding instead of fishing. AK, were you out on that boat?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Sam with one of his 16+ pounders. 
Sam is a big guy so you KNOW that
fish is a monster!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Larry with his 14 pounder.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Larry and Sam are out fishing with Monty
again right now. Wonder what they
will pull up today.


----------



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

Congrats guys thats some damn nice fish !!!!


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*I guess thats the way it goes*

I am not going to post much of a report, instead I will cut to the chase.

I went on Saturday not Sunday. Saturday was very, very different from Sunday. I dont think anyone on the boat had a limit. Contrary to Scotty's report on the other board, there wasn't a single drop where the fish "committed suicide". It was a real funny bite...that resulted in minimal results. And it wasn't just me. Larry and Sam (but not Kil), were on the boat on Saturday, and didnt do much more than I did. 

Kick me in the teeth, I tried booking for Sunday, but they were sold out. 

I did learn one lesson. Flurocarbon is not the way to go. I am sticking to Ande leader material. The abrasion resistance on the fluro is pathetic. I knew this beforehand, but just couldnt resist.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

LongIslandtoMD said:


> I am not going to post much of a report, instead I will cut to the chase.
> 
> I went on Saturday not Sunday. Saturday was very, very different from Sunday. I dont think anyone on the boat had a limit. Contrary to Scotty's report on the other board, there wasn't a single drop where the fish "committed suicide". It was a real funny bite...that resulted in minimal results. And it wasn't just me. Larry and Sam (but not Kil), were on the boat on Saturday, and didnt do much more than I did.
> 
> ...


I think Monty mentioned that he might 
have to stay inshore on Saturday due
to the weather. Guess the big boys
are offshore now? P.S. I bet if you 
would have talked to Monty directly
he would have got ya a spot on that 
boat somewhere...


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

Talapia said:


> I think Monty mentioned that he might
> have to stay inshore on Saturday due
> to the weather. Guess the big boys
> are offshore now? P.S. I bet if you
> ...


We took the long ride off shore. We even hit a piece that has produced big fish for me in the past. Still, no dice.

I thought about calling up Monty, but responsibility called, and I couldn't make it both days...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

LongIslandtoMD said:


> We took the long ride off shore. We even hit a piece that has produced big fish for me in the past. Still, no dice.
> 
> I thought about calling up Monty, but responsibility called, and I couldn't make it both days...



March/April is right around the corner
and that is the best time to go 
togging on Monty's boat.


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*True true*



Talapia said:


> March/April is right around the corner
> and that is the best time to go
> togging on Monty's boat.



True true. 

I did learn one other lesson. White leggers are overhyped. When the bite sucks, it sucks. 

I know you are headed out on the Jil Carrie this weekend, but do you have any other trips you are thinking about?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

LongIslandtoMD said:


> True true.
> 
> I did learn one other lesson. White leggers are overhyped. When the bite sucks, it sucks.
> 
> I know you are headed out on the Jil Carrie this weekend, but do you have any other trips you are thinking about?


Not really. Weather looks bad for
that trip also... Probably just wait till Monty
start back up in a few weeks on the
spring tog fishery.


----------



## sam843 (Mar 11, 2006)

Talapia said:


> Sam with one of his 16+ pounders.
> Sam is a big guy so you KNOW that
> fish is a monster!
> 
> Henery here is my third 16 pounder 2/27


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Welcome to P&S Sam! That fish
is incredible.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Djoo guys meh-kin me hungry.  

Nice fish(eseses)


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*Sam*

YOU DA MAN!:fishing: 




sam843 said:


> Talapia said:
> 
> 
> > Sam with one of his 16+ pounders.
> ...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Brian, 

How how many tile fish did you get on 
our trip? I saw that you got a 
citation. That was a rough ride
back. Those guys must have got
real sick I heard them all the way
from the front storage area.


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*Makes my teeth hurt*

Who said a 16lb fish is a big deal? 

Who am i kidding, I am green with envy. Sam you have got to stop posting your reports on the other boards. Next thing i know, there will be more and more people with crabs on seabass trips, trying to catch my tog. This is a serious problem Sam. I am sure that Henry agrees with me on this one.

By the way, I have loaded the sidewinder with Mono. Now i just have to find time to practice with it.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

LongIslandtoMD said:


> Who said a 16lb fish is a big deal?
> 
> Who am i kidding, I am green with envy. Sam you have got to stop posting your reports on the other boards. Next thing i know, there will be more and more people with crabs on seabass trips, trying to catch my tog. This is a serious problem Sam. I am sure that Henry agrees with me on this one.
> 
> By the way, I have loaded the sidewinder with Mono. Now i just have to find time to practice with it.


If I tried to use a sidewinder I would
probably end up hanging myself with
it by mistake!  Most folks cannot
stand to wait for a tog bite when the
seabass are biting. That is our saving
grace!


----------



## sam843 (Mar 11, 2006)

*Once you go sidewinder you never go back*

I was bought up using a winder  















[/URL]


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*Ha. Thats nothing.*

Sam: 
Is there any way you can get me one of the small sidewinders for my porgy/fluke rod? I know you are the man in the Bay. Did he make you that one as a favor?


While I have caught numerous 16lb tog, I rarely take pictures. Quick story about the picture below. When I caught the fish (3.10.06) the fish was surely 16lb. Funny thing is, by the time I got around to cleaning the fish (which explains why i am wearing skins inside the house), the fish shrunk. Lost just about 6lbs. So thats why it looks like it is 10lbs. Alright. Maybe I am just a hack.


----------



## sam843 (Mar 11, 2006)

LongIslandtoMD said:


> Sam:
> Is there any way you can get me one of the small sidewinders for my porgy/fluke rod? I know you are the man in the Bay. Did he make you that one as a favor?


Call stella Maris and ask Joe I think he has a couple more from Rays last run.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

LongIslandtoMD said:


> Sam:
> Is there any way you can get me one of the small sidewinders for my porgy/fluke rod? I know you are the man in the Bay. Did he make you that one as a favor?
> 
> 
> While I have caught numerous 16lb tog, I rarely take pictures. Quick story about the picture below. When I caught the fish (3.10.06) the fish was surely 16lb. Funny thing is, by the time I got around to cleaning the fish (which explains why i am wearing skins inside the house), the fish shrunk. Lost just about 6lbs. So thats why it looks like it is 10lbs. Alright. Maybe I am just a hack.



Pretty fish but are you joking about the 6lb loss?


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*Straight Face*

Definitely kidding about the 6lb weight loss. As I am sure you all have experienced, when i opened the cooler I am pretty sure the fish was still alive. It was a 10lb fish when i caught it...and 10lbs when i ate it. 

The hunt for 20 continues, but work keeps getting in the way.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*tile fish*

I got 1 tilefish(10.5lbs)  

it's was rough ride back, but not for me 

i wanna:fishing: 



Talapia said:


> Brian,
> 
> How how many tile fish did you get on
> our trip? I saw that you got a
> ...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Brian, did Monty send you an 
E-mail about an upcoming trip?

We got to stop the bleeding and 
catch that 20+ pounder before 
Sam and Larry!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

LongIslandtoMD said:


> Definitely kidding about the 6lb weight loss. As I am sure you all have experienced, when i opened the cooler I am pretty sure the fish was still alive. It was a 10lb fish when i caught it...and 10lbs when i ate it.
> 
> The hunt for 20 continues, but work keeps getting in the way.


You coming out this weekend?
I am booked for Saturday. The wife
is even coming.


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*Sun*

Henry:
Saturday doesnt look good for me. But Sunday does. I booked Sunday, spot 21. Even though I am not sure that the weather is gonna work out, if it looks dicey I will just reschedule for a sea bass trip in May.


Check your pm's


----------



## sam843 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*I am IN*

Henry,

I am in to 3/10 sat trip, see you on the trip.

:fishing: 



Talapia said:


> Brian, did Monty send you an
> E-mail about an upcoming trip?
> 
> We got to stop the bleeding and
> ...


----------



## sam843 (Mar 11, 2006)

:fishing: I got anther 18 pound tog yesterday


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

WTG Sam. Are you taking on any new students? We can all learn from you.


----------



## sam843 (Mar 11, 2006)

*3/24 18 pound tog pic*


----------

